# Simplexx real or fake



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Is this real or fake

View attachment 125813


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

why 2 threads about the same thing ?? just bump the other thread


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Didn't realise i made 2 threads


----------

